# 2d Spiele Bibliothek



## DuffCola (29. Okt 2013)

Hallo, 
welche Bibliothek ist geeignet um 2D Spiele zu schreiben ?
Ich habe schon mal bei LWJGL reingeschnuppert, aber ich würde gerne eine Bibliothek benutzen, die ich weitestgehend verstehen kann, und bei LWJGL finde ich nicht all zu viele Erklärungen und Tutorials, wenn da zum Beispiel glloadidentity() steht usw...
Mir wäre es lieber eine Bibliothek zu haben die nicht viele Features hat aber die man dafür gut verstehen kann.


----------



## JavaKiwi (31. Okt 2013)

dafür kann ich Slick2D empfehlen:
Slick2D | 2D Java Game Library
einfach und leistungsfähig


----------



## BuddaKaeks (4. Nov 2013)

lwjgl tutorials gibt's ein sehr gutes (wenn du der englischen sprache einigermaßen mächtig bist) auf youtube


----------



## pusteblume30 (2. Mrz 2014)

Ist Slick2D noch in? Ich bin selbst Anfänger und blicke da noch nicht ganz durch. Welche Library ist nun aktuell? Ich habe gelesen dass die Library tot ist für Slick2D. Es wurde dann auf die Libgdx verwiesen. Ich habe ein sehr kleines 2D Game programmiert mit Slick2D und muss sagen dass die Framerate übelst in den Keller geht sobald ein paar Images geladen sind. Wieso? Was ist denn nun aktuell? Auf was sollte man sich denn nun konzentrieren? Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen 

gruß

chris


----------



## lordofdonuts (2. Mrz 2014)

Hallo pusteblume30,

lustig, dass du das erwähnst. Vor ein paar Monaten noch las ich ständig, dass Slick2D tot ist und nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.

Seit August 2013 ist das anscheinend nicht mehr so:

java - Slick2D vs Straight LWJGL - Stack Overflow

Dieser Post sollte eigentlich deine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## pusteblume30 (2. Mrz 2014)

Die offiziellen Seiten sind down. Nur Slick2D | 2D Java Game Library ist noch online und von da hab ich es auch runtergeladen. Die Performance leidet trotzdem darunter. Ich werde das selbe Projekt mal ohne slick 2d und dann mal sehen ob die Performance auch so schlecht ist. Dann liegt es wahrscheinlich an mir :bloed: 


Ich würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn irgendjemand es zu 100 % weisst und hier mal postet. 

gruß

ch


----------



## Ruzmanz (2. Mrz 2014)

Wenn Slick2D deine Anforderungen erfüllt, dann nimm es. Die Framerate geht nicht in den Keller, weil Slick2D schlecht oder "tot" ist, sondern weil du deine Applikation so programmiert hast. Typische Fehler sind, dass man Images im Spiel von der Festplatte läd. Was sehr lange dauert. Oder man 1000 kleine Bilder als Untergrund zeichnet und teilweise überdeckt, wobei man diese ganz einfach zu einem großen Bild kombinieren könnte ... naja, gibt noch viel viel mehr. Libgdx habe ich noch nicht genutzt.


----------



## pusteblume30 (2. Mrz 2014)

Soviele Bilder sind es aber nicht. Von wo sonst laden? Ich kann es dir gerne mal schicken wenn du möchtest. 

ch


----------



## Gucky (3. Mrz 2014)

Lad die Bilder in den Speicher z.B. in eine Bildklasse, der du einen bestimmten Identifier übergibst und die gibt dir dann das richtige Bild. Oder die Objekte laden sich die Bilder selber in eine statische Bibliothek. Ich weiß nicht, wie das in Spielen gemacht wird aber  ich würde es so machen.


----------



## xasz (10. Mrz 2014)

Also ich hab auch schon ein paar Sachen ausprobiert und bin jetzt bei libgdx hängen gelieben.
Es sorgt für eine einfache Portierung auf verschiedene Plattformen und es gibt gut schriftliche als auch youtube-Tutorials.

Die Performance finde ich sehr gut, wenn man nicht sinnlos Grafiken in den Speicher lädt sondern über die TextureRegions arbeitet und alles in eine Grafik packt, die dann zerschnitten wird.

Bin bis jetzt sehr glücklich damit und kanns nur empfehlen.


----------

